# MLF will be awesome!!



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Don't know how you guys feel but I am excited... love the mlf setup.. much more conservation minded and all your fish are counted! Love it


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

All fish over a pound*


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am with you, I love the MLF setup and the fast paced action of the way they fish! Besides it is much better for the fish which is something all sporstmen and conservationist should be concerned with!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It will be interesting to see where all the note books come from as well as the people to officiate


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Much more entertaining system.. it will change the pro sport as we know it.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Is this going to be an extended shows that are on tv now or a different set up?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

ristorap said:


> Is this going to be an extended shows that are on tv now or a different set up?


Going to be tournament kinda like BASS by the sounds of it just with the MLF setup


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am a grumpy old (37) man that doesn't like change. Get off my lawn.

I still like bringing the 5 biggest to the scales. Seems like the MLF format is overly complicated and heck, i can catch little bass. However I do agree with the conservation aspect. 

Some sort of a amalgamation of the two would suit me best.

It's all about me


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's what I don't like about the MLF way of doing things. A 1 lb bass is not a keeper at every lake they fish. If they are fishing a lake with for instance, a 15" size limit, then it is my opinion that they should only weigh fish that reach or exceed that length. But since they aren't confining them in a live well, and technically taking them into possession, they can skirt that issue. 

If it wouldn't be a keeper on the lake they're fishing, I don't think they should be able to weigh it. But, it's a made for TV show, so I get it. I just don't like it.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I am with you on that Bassbme. They should at least follow the minimum length limits set for said lake.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

So do I understand this correctly, there will be a judge on each boat? Definitely seems like a better setup for fish survival but man that’s a lot of administrative overhead


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes there will be a marshal on every boat. I watched a YouTube interview with Mark Davis, one of the founders of MLF. If memory serves, I believe he said there would be between 40 and 80 members of MLF. He went on to allude to (he said he couldn't give details at the time of the interview because everything has not been finalized) that not every member will be on the water at the same time. 

I have a feeling it's going to be pretty much as it is now, except there may be 20 boats on the water at the same time. More marshals, yeah. But their cost is offset by not needing to set up for a weigh in. This is a TV show, I can't imagine them having fans gather to see lap top screens revealed?


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Good points, bass. Does seem like a more conservation friendly approach than bass masters or worse yet any number of weekly pot tournaments across the country


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

The MLF tournaments are great in regard to springtime tourneys, especially during the spawn. The bedding females are so susceptible to being caught this time of year and with this format they are caught, weighed and released immediately back to their beds. I personally believe that all tournaments should be run this way throughout the country during the spawn. Taking females off their beds, running them miles away to be weighed, and then released in a part of the lake that they are not accustomed to, is very detrimental to the survival of that’s fishes spawn to be successful. Not to mention the fishes survival itself to make it through the trip and weigh in.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

MLF is coming here last of the month. The boys will be fishing three lakes, Falls, Shearon Harris, and Jordan. All three are near Raleigh. All three are known for some of the biggest bass in the state, and I expect to see lots of trophy sized bass weighed.
For example, Falls gives up ten pound+ bass nearly every week, and Jordan and Harris have each given up fish topping fourteen pounds! Can't wait to see how the fellas do down here.
(hint) Blue black Arkie jigs...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Did not really care for the recent Bass Tour on MLF. This was a new format and it did not sit well with me. Marty Stone your still top notch but those other wannabees have to go. I want to see my whole screen oof someone fishing. I do not want to see names on the right or the rankings constantly. Whats up with the commercials Lets repeat them two or three times in a breaki.? Take me back to the orginal format.(which I might Add they are doing now)


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Everytime I look at this thread I see MILF and my eyes light up...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I've been enjoying them for the most part.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Did not really care for the recent Bass Tour on MLF. This was a new format and it did not sit well with me. Marty Stone your still top notch but those other wannabees have to go. I want to see my whole screen oof someone fishing. I do not want to see names on the right or the rankings constantly. Whats up with the commercials Lets repeat them two or three times in a breaki.? Take me back to the orginal format.(which I might Add they are doing now)


The original format is taped a year in advance. These are the ones they are airing now. The new format is bass tournaments using the MLF system. And what your seeing is live. And the rigors of bass fishing there are going to be periods of lull. I agree there are some kinks that need to get ironed out. But they’ll get it worked out!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Double post!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

polebender said:


> Double post!


I liked your post so much I even hit 'like' on the above.


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a fish harasser of all varieties. Not a huge bass guy, but.....Major League Fishing is one of the more interesting tournament series on television! I like the setup.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

NCbassattack said:


> MLF is coming here last of the month. The boys will be fishing three lakes, Falls, Shearon Harris, and Jordan. All three are near Raleigh. All three are known for some of the biggest bass in the state, and I expect to see lots of trophy sized bass weighed.
> For example, Falls gives up ten pound+ bass nearly every week, and Jordan and Harris have each given up fish topping fourteen pounds! Can't wait to see how the fellas do down here.
> (hint) Blue black Arkie jigs...


You just told them the lakes....ruined it


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Er, it's on their website..lol


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Are you watching the live ones on tv?


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

ristorap said:


> Are you watching the live ones on tv?


No the live ones are only on their website, they will however be on TV later in the year if I remember correctly


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

OK Thanks


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Remember this? They are fishing here as well as Jordan and Falls lakes.
https://www.wired2fish.com/news/details-on-the-two-40-pound-limits-in-n-c/


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Watched stage 3 live last week... If you guys dont like it... too bad, times they are changing


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Capt. Crude said:


> Watched stage 3 live last week... If you guys dont like it... too bad, times they are changing


I love it! I like that they weigh them and release them, better for the fish by a long shot! I think it is way more exciting to watch cause a lot of the time it comes down to the last second!


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

Awesome concept. Gives me something to watch at work!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

They set a record for MLF. Several big fish caught. Including a nine -four and an 8 -10. I knew my lakes would shine! The winner had a 63 pound stage three on Shearon Harrris Lake. (my favorite)


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

NCbassattack said:


> Remember this? They are fishing here as well as Jordan and Falls lakes.
> https://www.wired2fish.com/news/details-on-the-two-40-pound-limits-in-n-c/


Two 40lb. plus limits is amazing.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

wanted to add that they do the 1lb weighable fish because if they used minimum size, they would have to lay the fish down on carpet which damages the protective slime, which is the driving force behind many rules and the overall format of catch and release.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Those lakes definitely showed up! Lots of 4# plus fish caught! It was fun to watch!


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

mas5588 said:


> I am a grumpy old (37) man that doesn't like change. Get off my lawn.
> 
> I still like bringing the 5 biggest to the scales. Seems like the MLF format is overly complicated and heck, i can catch little bass. However I do agree with the conservation aspect.
> 
> ...


OK, I'll admit I didn't like the idea of it. 

I have the app and have watched the first few "stages" and it's growing on me. Here's what I like the most about it: Used to be if a guy had a 10lb lead the tournament was more or less over. Not now. Look at that flurry Jacob Wheeler had in NC - I thought he had it in the bag, but not so fast!

The lack of anticipation/excitement around a weigh-in is a bit of a downer, but the fish are typically back in the lake within 20-30 seconds. Especially around bedding fish that has to be huge for the lake!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Amazing final tallies on the Raleigh lakes..Northern strain largies here, no Floridas!
https://majorleaguefishing.com/feat...-produced-eye-popping-numbers-in-raleigh-n-c/


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

NCbassattack said:


> MLF is coming here last of the month. The boys will be fishing three lakes, Falls, Shearon Harris, and Jordan. All three are near Raleigh. All three are known for some of the biggest bass in the state, and I expect to see lots of trophy sized bass weighed.
> For example, Falls gives up ten pound+ bass nearly every week, and Jordan and Harris have each given up fish topping fourteen pounds! Can't wait to see how the fellas do down here.
> (hint) Blue black Arkie jigs...


Boy, I got that one right! lol
Marty Stone used to work in an eye doctor lab here in High Point where I used to pick up when I started at Fedex. Good guy, he was just starting his pro bass career back then.


----------

